# 3 1/2 month old steer won't get up



## 0327wife (Nov 18, 2012)

I have a 3 1/2 month old Holstein steer that started getting sick after sudden cold weather. He had some congestion which seemed to clear up but then he laid down in his shelter about 3 days ago and won't get up. He eats regularly and is drinking. No nasal or eye discharge but has trouble breathing when on his side. His nose and gums are pale but mouth is still warm inside. He has developed a bloated belly over the last 48 hours but bowel movements are normal. We gave him a shot of LA200 but there's been no improvement. He has no will to get up. Even when we pick him up he will not bear weight on his legs. I go out twice daily and move him around and move his legs for him. He is in a warm padded shelter but I don't know what else to do with him.


----------



## SheepGirl (Nov 18, 2012)

What's his temp?


----------



## Royd Wood (Nov 18, 2012)

yes as above check his rectal temp - should be 101 to 103
Whats his diet normally and was he out on pasture


----------



## 0327wife (Nov 18, 2012)

Temp is 103.5. No crackling on his lungs with stethoscope and good gut sounds. He is on straight grass hay and no pasture he is in a large pen


----------



## greybeard (Nov 20, 2012)

0327wife said:
			
		

> Temp is 103.5. No crackling on his lungs with stethoscope and good gut sounds. He is on straight grass hay and no pasture he is in a large pen


Define "large".

Is his pen dry?

Any other intake besides hay?


----------

